# Crossbow rail lube?



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

I recently purchased a crossbow and I read that I need to use a rail lube. I found the stuff on the net but was wondering if there are alternative products that I can use that are just as good.


----------



## saltwater_therapy (Oct 14, 2005)

*lube*

if you lose yours while out hunting or forget it at home, and are too far away from anywhere to purchase some there is something alot of people carry with them all the time that can be used.

Chapstick, works but the only problem i see with it is most people have scented/flavored lip balm, and then you are no longer scent free.

just something that can be used in a pinch,


----------



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

So will the regular bow string wax work just as well on the rail? Im not sure what the actual "rail lube" is. I haven bought any yet but from what I have read it is a oil. If it is indeed oil then it dosent sound like it will stay on the rail very good.


----------



## mudcatz71 (Jun 8, 2006)

i always used my bow string wax. Which reminds me i have never killed a animal with my crossbow, i am going to bolt a pig this year.


----------



## JDawgog (Apr 11, 2010)

KY


----------

